# New Moderators!



## Renae

Congratulations to our 4 new MODS!










*DyArianna*
*enigma731*
*bjknight93*
*xoxsarahxox* 

Welcome aboard, the 4 of you will no doubt do a wonderful job. 
If you need help with anything, we are only a PM away. 







​


----------



## srtiels

Yay!!! Welcome 

*They all are wonderful people.* Between our new Mods, and out *fantastic members* we will have the best forum on the internet. Combined there is a varied wealth of info and sharing.


----------



## adellelauren

Hello to the new mods.


----------



## bjknight93

Yay!  Congrats everyone! Hopefully we'll be able to keep up and do as good of a job as the current moderators!


----------



## DyArianna

Woohoo! Congrats to everyone else too!  Hopefully we can help you guys out with the extra hands around.


----------



## stevechurch2222

Great choices for moderators,Solace.All four will do a terrific job.Congratulations.


----------



## xoxsarahxox

Yay! Congrats you guys Im so happy! I will try to be the best mod I can be!


----------



## srtiels

I am sitting here with a big silly grin on my face  Welcome aboard, again.


----------



## enigma731

You guys are so sweet, and I'm excited too! Congrats to everyone.


----------



## leeisme

congrats to you all.


----------



## meaggiedear

yay! every single one of you deserve it!


----------



## tielfan

A great big welcome to all of you! This is a busy board and it really helps to have more moderators.


----------



## Injood

oooh congrats guys u deserve it :clap:


----------



## JaimeS

Congratulations, all of you will be great moderators!


----------



## RexiesMuM

Congrats you guys


----------



## lperry82

Yay congrats guys you totally deserve it :clap::thumbu:


----------



## roxy culver

This totally made my day! Today is gonna be GREAT!!! Congrats guys, I have absolute faith in you all!


----------



## crinklepot

Congrats to all four of you, yay


----------



## mishkaroni

Great choices!


----------



## clem&peeps

That's awesome! You guys will do a great job :yes: Congratulations!


----------



## fuzzipurr

Congrats to all of you!!!


----------



## morla

Welcome new mods!  Congrats!


----------



## Kannagi

*Welcome to the new moderators! Congratulations of all of you *gives cookies*. *


----------



## Cockatielmom08

Congrats to you all, looking forward to getting to know you all. I do have a question. What age does our cockatiels fly?


----------



## Dekey

Well done guys I know you'll all do an awesome
Job !


----------



## 4birdsNC

Congrats Guys and Galls.


----------



## Sonshine

Congrats to all!
Being new its nice to know who's who...lol!!!

Debbie


----------



## tiellover70

*csi much?*

It sounds like u love the show csi.


----------



## crazy4tiels88

Congrats ya yeah i am excited to i am becoming Moderator for another cockatiel forum site.


----------



## Codyandme1

YAY!!! Congrats! You absolutely deserve it!!! Welldone!


----------



## sunnysmom

Sorry I somehow missed this post- so I'm a little late in offering my congratulations- but congratulations!!! Great picks for new moderators.


----------



## Storm

Congratulations to all ! You're all a fine bunch !!!


----------

